# Pie crust made with chocolate rice crispies



## 2belucile (Dec 7, 2009)

Some days ago i saw in an old magazine an apple pie made with chocolate rice crispies, and the filling was with the cooked apples, sugar, 
cinnamon, raisins. It looked delicious and very easy to do.
Now that I finally got the chocolate rice crispies, I cannot find the recipe, I have looked everywhere......so, if any of you knows how to do it and want to tell me, I will be very grateful, as I would like to do it for a meeting of the family.
To you all a very happy season!


----------



## MostlyWater (Dec 7, 2009)

I hve something at home with rice crispies but included peanut butter, not those othjer ingredients.  If you want me to post it so you can tinker withit, let me knwo.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 7, 2009)

I've searched online and have found nothing with apple pie filling in a chocolate crust...


----------



## 2belucile (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Mostly Water and Wyogal for your answers.   Perhaps I didnot expres myself well: The crust is made with the chocolate rice crispies (that is the part I want to make and coudnot find -   The filling is with the apples. - 
 If i use rice crispies, butter and marshmallows, will it be a little too sweet? What do you recommend?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 7, 2009)

Apple Pie with Crispy Chocolate Rice Crust 

I found the crust recipe and improvised from there.  I would suspect that this is a pie that is built rather than baked.  The filling recipe is out of my head, and so it would be best to consult an actual apple pie filling recipe.  but the cooking technique for it does work.  I've done this before, but not with this crust.

Ingredients:
Pie Crust:
1 6-ounce package (1 cup) semisweet chocolate pieces

3 tablespoons butter or margarine

2 cups crisp rice cereal

Filling:
5 apples, pealed and sliced
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup flour
1 tbs. cinamon
1/4 tsp. nutmeg
dash of ground ginger

Melt the butter and chocolate in the top of a double boiler.  Stir in the rice ceral.  Pour into a 9 inch pie pan and press to form an even crust.  Chll in fridge.

Place all the filling ingredients into a plastic bag and shake until the apples are uniformly coated.  Place into a 2 quart sauce pan over medium heat, add 2 tbs. water, and cover.  Simmer until the apples are soft and the flour sets the filling.  Pour immediatley into the chilled pie shell and place back into the fridge to cool.  This may be topped with a pre-made streusel topping if desired, or marsmallow cream.  Enjoy.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, I understood exactly what you meant. There were none listed in the searches that I did. I would find the taste to be kind of conflicting and unusual. There are lots of recipes for the chocolate rice crispy crust, but mostly filled with peanut butter type fillings or chocolate/vanilla puddings. 
One could easily make the crust and then fill it with a cooked apple pie filling. Go for it. I just think it would taste kinda weird.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 7, 2009)

go to the Rice Krispies website, they have the recipe for the crust. (with a mint flavored filling). There are lots of recipes for the crust online. just google it.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 7, 2009)

*Cocoa Krispies Crust*

I don't know if this is what you are looking for, but it sounds edible!  


[FONT=arial, helvetica]*Crust:* 

2 cups Kelloggs Cocoa Krispies, finely crushed 
1 1/2 cups flour, self rising 
2/3 cups cold butter, cut into fine bits 
2 to 4 Tbsp. milk
[/FONT]
Heat oven to 375 degrees. Have ready a 9 1/2 inch deep dish pie plate. Mix crushed cereal and flour in a medium bowl. Cut in butter with a pastry blender until mixture forms fine crumbs. Gradually stir in milk until mixture starts sticking together. Press over bottom and up sides of pie plate, flute or crisp edges if desired. 

This was for a southern peanut pie recipe, where it was filled and baked for 40-45 minutes and then cooled for at least 30 minutes.  It advised refrigerating leftovers.

-Kathleen


----------



## 2belucile (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, my next step will be to try the crust sugested, chill it and fill with the cooked apples.   And yes, the flavor perhaps will be a little weird.         
Anyway, thanks for all for the help.  Keep well.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 7, 2009)

Rice Krispies' website calls for cornsyrup, margarine, and cocolate chips in addition to the cocoa crispies
Kellogg's® Rice Krispies®
(look at the CRUST part of the recipe)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm thinking this could be altered a bit to make a pretty tasty pie.  I'm thinking good cherry filling with a dark chocolate ganache on top.  I've also had chocolate with a creamy blueberry filling that was very good (See's Candy Blueberry filled Truffles, yum).  There are many other fruit fillings that I could see working with the chocolate-rise cereal crust, such as banana, strawberry, raspberry, pineapple, or even fill with a butter pecan type filling.  You could almost make this into a s'mores type pie as well.  

Ain't imagination a wonderful thing?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

